
Show HN: MobileComics – A POC for Making Webcomics on Mobile Suck Less - ftransformer
https://github.com/FourierTransformer/MobileComics
======
hissingpanda
This looks nice.. makes me think of like a Medium type thing for webcomics.
And hey, it's in Lua! Also DailyMath seems great!

